# Wostok Druzhba (Friendship)



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi,

It's good that this thread is for Russian and Chinese watches. I'd like to present You my new income - Russian Wostok Friendship










I've been hunting this watch long time, although I don't collect vintage Russian, but vintage Chinese watches.

As I know, this model was in production only two years (1957-1958), and was for export in China.

This one is in very good condition, maybe I haven't seen another better 










Before buying we discussed with the seller the crown, as I was not sure if it's original. He assured me that in Russian forums this is reckon as original, and he succeed to find it.










The back is lockable with a twist of about 30 degrees.










The movement is 17j ChChZ (Ð§Ð§Ð-), and the balance has no shock-protection.










The seller added a genuine leather strap with a back-protection, just in 60's style. Here it is on my wrist:










Of course, I'll not keep it on strap, as it will take it's place between it's Chinese brothers 

Hope You like it.

Regards, Miro


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I do like it and it was a nice catch! I've seen a few of these before but, like you said, in much worst condition. Congrats and thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

What a catch, I have never seen one before, well done, you must be very please. Wear in great health Miro!

Cheers Martin


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I have never seen one before. Thanks for posting. :thumbup:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Like it very much, Miro. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

tidy :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

171063133847 ...just for those who hadn't seen one before and the kind of condition and price these usually go.


----------



## Lucas_brd (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice catch ! Has this watch been made for a special "historical" occasion ?


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I'd like to show You my next catch - surprisingly soon after the first 










It's dial is in worse condition, but is more rare - with two flags.










I'll try to find hands for it - I think from Kama will fit. Or I'll try to refill the hour hand.










The case and the crown are good enough










The movement is very clean and is working nice and precise.



















I'm not sure if I can afford to get one Friendship every month 

Regards, Miro.


----------

